# [SOLVED] Outlook 2007 &quot;Disconnected&quot;



## JKnowles (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a remote user who connects via VPN to our mail server. He uses the default VPN set up for windows (he runs windows XP pro SP3). In his outlook, he now cannot send or recieve any emails. In the bottom right corner of his outlook, it says "Disconnected" and he cannot force a connection.

I am currently at home on my work laptop, connected to the mail server via the same VPN setup. I can access my own email account via Outlook 2003 (older work laptop than his). I removed my own email account from Outlook and added his in. Now, connected to the same VPN, I can send and receive emails on his account just fine.

When he tries to ping our server's IP address, he gets full replies. however, when he tries to ping the name of the mail server, he gets no response. Also, when he does the ping to the NAME (not the IP), it gives him our external IP address as the IP it is trying to ping, rather than the internal/static IP. This is not the case on my laptop though. When I ping the mail server name, the IP address is the internal/static IP of the server.

I have been trying to figure this out for a full day now and have had no luck. Any thoughts on this?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 "Disconnected"*

Click Disconnected. In the context menu un-click Work Off-line.


----------



## JKnowles (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 "Disconnected"*

The "Work Offline" option is not checked. I must have forgotten to mention that in my original post.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 "Disconnected"*

Since you're the IT person, do you know how to clear the Local Security Log? If so let's see what happens . If not, post back and we'll go through the details.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2007 "Disconnected"*

Is there a chance that the internal subnet at his home is the same as in the office? I've seen where someone connecting from their home network 192.168.1.x to an office network 192.168.1.x will have difficulty resolving names due to the same subnet on both ends. The other potential option is to try recreating the account in outlook using the IP of the server instead of the name.


----------



## JKnowles (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 "Disconnected"*

I ran across a possible solution for this over the weekend. I had the user run outlook with the option "/resetnavpane" (start > run > Outlook.exe /resetnavpane > enter) and it seems to have worked. He was recieving new messages and able to send out messages as well. He was still receiving updates to his folders, but with the vast amount of folders and messages it will take awhile to sync. 

For the time being this has solved the issue! If there are any hiccups after this I will come back to you guys. Thanks so much for all the help!


----------

